# Camera happy again... Bay Akhal-Teke & Golden palomino



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Our beautiful 24 year old AQHA mare, Molly -




























































And our handsome reg. Akhal-Teke gelding, Amaretto -


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, the Akhal Teke has lovely movement, and Molly is very pretty.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I love Akhal-Tekes! I just have one question though. How do you say it?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank-you  

I've only heard very few people pronounce Akhal-Teke and they've said "Ah-kahl Tea-Key" but after finding a video regarding my boy's breeder and his sire Mamuk, CNN pronounces them Ahkal Take-a. So I've been going with that!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have heard, "ah kul te kay"


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Interestingly, in the video they spell it "Akhal teka" like they're saying it - I wonder if they simply say/spell it differently in Russia, or if they're spelling it phonetically? 

I know a couple who endurance race on their Akhal Teke's and they pronounce it like "teak" with no emphasis on the E at the end. Wikipedia lists it as being sounded like "teak" or "teh-key". I've never heard it pronounced with the A sound before.

Beautiful photos anyway!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I always have read it as Ak-ey Teak. I'm not sure why though...


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

Loved the pictures .


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

Tito's horses one of my models in Russia) And I was there not one time (at that farm in the video) Glad to see it here 

The right spelling of breed - akhal-teke (with accent to last letter)


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

Everyone has a different idea.

From a Russian speaker, 'Ah-khal-Tekkie', with the KH sound hardly even having any k sound, more of a hard hhhh sound (throat clearing sound).


----------



## Lori Jo (Sep 13, 2012)

*Akhal Teke Pronunciation??*

If you rewind the video several times and listen to the breeder, His pronunciation is more like "acall tick". I don't think the news people have it right.


----------

